# Max Payne 3 im Test für PC: Auch auf dem PC ein brillantes Action-Adventure



## ThorstenKuechler (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3 im Test für PC: Auch auf dem PC ein brillantes Action-Adventure* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3 im Test für PC: Auch auf dem PC ein brillantes Action-Adventure


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2012)

"Max Payne 3 macht an jeder Ecke klar, dass es ein Hollywood-Film zum Mitspielen sein will: Das ist typisch Rockstar, dürfte aber auch für Irritationen sorgen. Denn knapp ein Drittel der Spielzeit verbringt ihr damit, die brillant gemachten Zwischensequenzen anzuschauen. Die Entwickler streuen zwar immer wieder kurze, interaktive Sequenzen ein, spielerische Freiheit sieht aber anders aus."

Wollte Rockstar ein alternatives "Metal Gear Solid" machen ? Man könnte aus den Zeilen glatt das Prinzip "viel Film, wenig Spiel" herauslesen...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Juni 2012)

aber 30gb? wirklich? 30gb?!?!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (1. Juni 2012)

Nein nicht wirklich. es sind sogar 35 GB. Scheint ja ganz gut geworden zu sein. Aber zu viel Inszenierung, das "Nachspielen" eines Films und die lächerlichen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind ärgerlich. Das passt auch nicht ganz in die Serie.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (1. Juni 2012)

Thorsten hat ne News geschrieben?!:;D


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juni 2012)

89 %? wat?


----------



## KillerBommel (1. Juni 2012)

hammer game rockstar halt aber der kauf lohnt sich


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich. es sind sogar 35 GB. Scheint ja ganz gut geworden zu sein. Aber zu viel Inszenierung, das "Nachspielen" eines Films und die lächerlichen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind ärgerlich. Das passt auch nicht ganz in die Serie.


 
Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es bei Max Payne 2 anders war, was die Inszenierung angeht. Inszenierung heißt ja nun nicht, dass nur die Zwischensequenzen spannend präsentiert werden, sondern auch die Gefechte. Und ich denke, da nehmen sich beide Spiele der Reihe nicht viel voneinander. 

Und die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind doch nun wahrlich nichts ungewöhnliches mehr. Lächerlich? Durchaus. Ärgerlich? Ja! Aber ungewöhnlich sicher nicht.


----------



## X3niC (1. Juni 2012)

HAMMER SPIEL!Hab grad den Anfang gespielt richtig genial


----------



## hightake (1. Juni 2012)

Kommt das Wort doof wieder in Mode?


----------



## nuuub (1. Juni 2012)

Sagt einem das hier was?

TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen2

Das hier findet mein Avira in der MaxPayne3.exe!

Spiel Original gekauft, um es vorher schon mal auszuschließen.

Laut google suche ist es ein Trojaner. Also falls es Stimmt, und Rockstar einen Trojaner in die Exe eingebaut hat, aus welchen gründen auch immer, dann ist es mal eine absolute Frechheit!

Bis jetzt hab ich es zwar hingenommen dass man sich für jedes Spiel noch dazu irgendwo anmelden muss, aber so langsam reicht es! :/

Vor der Installation wird noch ausdrücklich hingewiesen dass man die Firewall und den Virenscanner ausschalten soll!

Natürlich schreibt man so was wenn man einen Trojaner in den Installationsdateien versteckt hat!

zum schreien :/


----------



## X3niC (1. Juni 2012)

nuuub schrieb:


> Sagt einem das hier was?
> 
> TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen2
> 
> ...



Gescheiter Virenscanner = Win....Sry aber Avira findet überall viren die keine sind


----------



## nuuub (1. Juni 2012)

Mag sein dass es so ist.

In den Letzten 2 Jahren hatte ich kein einziges mal irgendeine Warnung, geschweige den bei frisch installierten Games. Sowas hatte ich noch nie.

Und jetzt soll es eine Falschmeldung sein?

Da warte ich lieber was in den nächsten Tagen so mit Max Payne 3 passiert.

Auf jedem Fall ist eine Sache klar, kein Spiel wird mehr vorbestellt, keine Releaseday Käufe mehr. Nach der Mass Effect 3 CE pre-order enttäuschung des Jahres kommt jetzt so was. :/


----------



## karsten2409 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir datt Game gekauft , den Key , 19 €


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Juni 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir datt Game gekauft , den Key , 19 €


 

Wo? 

Man hört ja öfter davon, aber ich weiß weder, ob eine Seite seriös ist, wie das System funktioniert oder ob man eventuell bebannt wird, wegen Kopierschutz.


----------



## Cityboy (1. Juni 2012)

nuuub schrieb:


> Sagt einem das hier was?
> 
> TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen2
> 
> ...


Hatte mal sowas ähnliches mit der Steam Version von Stalker - Call of Pripyat.
Da zeigte mir mein Virenscaner (von Microsoft) Das das Spiel eine unbekante Xengine Exe besitzt, und ich konnte das Game nie starten.
Habs nach 10 versuchen von der Platte geschmissen. Sowas was du hast ist mir aber auch mal passiert -- allerdings war ich selber schuld,.. da ich cheaten wollte und nen Trainer benutz habe ... (war bei dem Spiel Darksiders - da es mir zu schwer war)


----------



## totman (1. Juni 2012)

Meine PEGI kommt morgen


----------



## Lokinchen (1. Juni 2012)

leider wurde wieder einmal ein titel modernisiert und mit konsolenkult versehen (warum auch immer), deswegen gefällt mir v.a. teil2 am besten. schade eigentlich für den guten titel mit flair á la gta aber nun wie tomb raider!


----------



## loser555 (1. Juni 2012)

So wie Lokinchen seh ich es auch , aber mir war es ohnehin schon im vornherein klar dass es Max diesesmal (leider) nicht zu mir auf den Rechner schafft.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (1. Juni 2012)

für 12-15 stunden spieldauer zieh ich mir auch keine 35gb auf den rechner


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. Juni 2012)

Lokinchen schrieb:


> leider wurde wieder einmal ein titel modernisiert und mit konsolenkult versehen (warum auch immer), deswegen gefällt mir v.a. teil2 am besten. schade eigentlich für den guten titel mit flair á la gta aber nun wie tomb raider!


 

Also ich habs jetzt nur auf Konsole gespielt, aber ich verstehe jetzt nicht, was du mit Konsolenkult meinst? Vorallem weil mir das Wort nichts sagt. Das Spiel spielt sich in den Actionsequenzen ähnlich bzw sogar besser als MP 2. Allerdings muss ich der PC Games widersprechen: Von einer düsteren Atmosphäre wie in den Vorgängern kann nicht die Rede sein. Teilweise spielt sich das Spiel als hätte Michael Bay den Film Crank auf Speed gedreht. Nur die zeitweisen Ausflüge ins alte New York lassen da wieder dieses Max Payne Feeling aufkommen. Und es gibt einige nicht sehr fair gesetzte Checkpoints, die für wirklich unnötígen Frust sorgen können. 

Es gibt leider auch Passagen, die meines Erachtens in einem Max Payne Spiel nichts zu suchen haben: 



Spoiler



Bootsverfolgung, Busfahrt (vorallem das Ende), Zug... Das war zu sehr 08/15



Fazit für mich: Momentan wohl einer der besten 3rd Person Shooter auf dem Markt, aber mit Max Payne hat es nicht mehr soviel zu tun. Ich hab trotzdem Spaß dran. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> für 12-15 stunden spieldauer zieh ich mir auch keine 35gb auf den rechner


 ... weil ja Festplattenplatz Mangelware ist, hmm?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juni 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir datt Game gekauft , den Key , 19 €


 
Wenn du dir den Key bei g2play gekauft hast: Ziehst du dir die Software dann per Torrent oder wie machst du das? Dürfte in dem Fall ja legal sein, Key ist ja deiner. Ich frage deshalb, weil g2play für 19 € nur die No-Steam-Keys rausgehauen hat, die man nur über den Multiplayer aktivieren kann 

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krucki1 (1. Juni 2012)

Ist das normal, das in BulletTim irgendwie das zielen träger ist? Genauso wie wenn man auf dem Boden liegt, da brauche ich viel größere Mauswege als ohne Bullettime/liegen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Juni 2012)

Tolles Spiel ohne Frage, allerdings erinnert es größtenteils bislang eher an "24" als an Max Payne
von der Inszenierung & Action her ist Teil 3 der mit Abstand beste, allerdings fehlt mir dieses "Film Noir"-Feeling aus den Vorgängern schon irgendwie


----------



## kingston (2. Juni 2012)

Als ich "Rockstar Social Club und Account" gelesen habe, wars das schon wieder für mich. Hab mich auf das Spiel gefreut aber Herrgott, muss das wieder sein. Reicht ja schon das ich gezwungenermassen Steam nutzen muss. Gottseidank bin ich kein BF Fan,sonst müsste ich diese Spyware " Origin" auch noch drauf haben. Mir reicht das langsam.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> für 12-15 stunden spieldauer zieh ich mir auch keine 35gb auf den rechner


 
Dich stört allen Ernstes die Spieldauer ?
also 12-15 Stunden sind hinsichtlich der heutigen Maßstäbe und des Genres (linearer Third-Person-Shooter )mehr als ordentlich, verglichen mit dem Vorgänger ,den man in weniger als 5 Stunden durchspielen konnte    , 
sowie vielen anderen modernen Spielen wie Mafia 2 , 
Kane & Lynch 2 oder Homefront deren Spielzeit schon eine ziemliche Frechheit war    ...

Zudem ist die PC-Version von Max Payne 3 abgesehen von dem benötigten Festplattenspeicherplatz tadellos, was mich hinsichtlich der vermurksten PC-Version von GTA 4 schon sehr überrascht hat , zumal ja beide vom selben Entwickler sind


----------



## Phone83 (2. Juni 2012)

Moin, 
das was mich stört sind die komischen Blinkeffekte in den Sequenzen manchmal denke ich das es Grafikfehler sind -.-
Sonst ein echter Max.
Ich würde eine 88 geben, viel Action und ne gute Story


----------



## Raidernet (2. Juni 2012)

kingston schrieb:


> Als ich "Rockstar Social Club und Account" gelesen habe, wars das schon wieder für mich. Hab mich auf das Spiel gefreut aber Herrgott, muss das wieder sein. Reicht ja schon das ich gezwungenermassen Steam nutzen muss. Gottseidank bin ich kein BF Fan,sonst müsste ich diese Spyware " Origin" auch noch drauf haben. Mir reicht das langsam.


 
Dir ist aber schon klar dass die Retail Version kein Steam braucht?


----------



## Porsche2k (2. Juni 2012)

Was manche hier für nen Blödsinn schreiben, unfassbar.

Das Spiel haut mich total vom Hocker. Habe Teil 1 & 2 gespielt, finde es mehr als einen würdigen Nachfolger!

Der Charakter von Max perfekt wiedergegeben, die Zwischensequenzen sind sehr gut gemacht und das Gameplay ist einfach nur spitzenmäßig!
Auch wenn die Grafik bei mir nicht im Mittelpunkt steht (eine gute Story sowie Atmosphäre ist mir deutlich wichtiger), musste ich bis jetzt doch das ein oder andere mal doch staunen, wie geil das Spiel nicht aussieht.

Das einzige was mich wirklich stört, ist, dass sich die Bullettime nicht automatisch wieder auffüllt. Das wars dann aber auch schon.
Gut, um ein paar mehr Waffen, die man mit sich tragen kann, hätte ich mich natürlich auch gefreut, da man so mehr ausprobieren kann. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es halt realistischer.

Ich finde, die 50€ waren eine gute Investition. Bisher habe ich nur 3 Stunden gespielt und das Spiel überzeugt mich auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Theojin (2. Juni 2012)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Was manche hier für nen Blödsinn schreiben, unfassbar.


 
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das es nicht nur eine (deine!) Meinung zu Max Payne 3 gibt? Ich habe mich eher an COP Black Ops erinnert gefühlt als an den guten alten Max Payne. Nur mit besserer Grafik.

Die merkwürdigen Effekte und Texteinblendungen in den Zwischensequenzen, kann man die irgendwie deaktivieren? Da kriege ich Augenkrebs von.

Ansonsten handwerklich solides Stück Software, Speicherpunkte sind manchmal sehr komisch, an manchen Stellen brauch ich locker 15 Versuche, und ich spiele nur auf normal und bin nicht der schlechteste Shooterspieler der Welt.
So 78-82% würde ich dem Spiel derzeit geben.


----------



## ganderc (2. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3 ist ein echt geiles Spiel und definitiv ein würdiger Nachfolger.
Es ist halt Max Payne mit einem riesigen Rockstar-Stempel drauf und diese Kombination kommt echt gut. 
Dass das Spiel nicht mehr den sogenannten Film noir Stil hat, ist schnell vergessen, denn die Grafik ist so der Hammer. Ich komme aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr heraus.
Auch wenn man sich noch lange streiten kann, ob die rockstar'sche Interpretation von Max Payne gelungen ist. Kann man immerhin behaupten, dass es als Schooter ein echt gutes Spiel geworden ist.
Dieses Spiel ist eine echte Perle, die viel zu wenig Beachtung findet. Ein Tag nach der Veröffentlichung, muss man auf der PCG Seite danach suchen. Diablo 3 ist aber immernoch on the top.


----------



## Slay78 (2. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> für 12-15 stunden spieldauer zieh ich mir auch keine 35gb auf den rechner


 

Lieblose, billige Konsolen Ports will keiner und wenn ein Entwickler die  PC Version aufwertet und so 35GB an Daten benötigt werden, ist es auch  nicht richtig?! 
 Max Pain 3 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden, sicher hätte man  auch bei diesem Spiel manche Kleinigkeiten anders machen können, aber  ein perfektes Spiel, das allen 100% gefällt, wird es nie geben und wenn  sich da ein Studio die Unkosten  und Mühen macht sein Spiel für den PC so  hochwertig zu portieren,  sollten das nicht alle mit einem Kauf  unterstützen und dankbar sein und  sich nicht an jedem kleinen Haar in  der Suppe künstlich aufregen?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Lieblose, billige Konsolen Ports will keiner und wenn ein Entwickler die  PC Version aufwertet und so 35GB an Daten benötigt werden, ist es auch  nicht richtig?!
> Max Pain 3 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden, sicher hätte man  auch bei diesem Spiel manche Kleinigkeiten anders machen können, aber  ein perfektes Spiel, das allen 100% gefällt, wird es nie geben und wenn  sich da ein Studio die Unkosten  und Mühen macht sein Spiel für den PC so  hochwertig zu portieren,  sollten das nicht alle mit einem Kauf  unterstützen und dankbar sein und  sich nicht an jedem kleinen Haar in  der Suppe künstlich aufregen?


 Naaaaja, im Grunde sehe ich es so ähnlich ... allerdings muss ich als Kunde nicht dankbar sein für eine gute Portierung, sondern sowas erwarte ich einfach als Käufer. 

Ich kann mit dem Max Payne in der R* Version super leben, einzig und allein der recht hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad, manchmal reichen zwei Schüsse und du bist tot, und vorallem dieser Effektfilter nervt mich. Mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich umgehen, wenn ich mich da an Max Payne II & ein paar Missionen erinnere, Holla die Waldfee. Wie oft hab ich Maus + Tastatur gg. den Schreibtisch geschlagen.  

Aber dieser Effektfilter ist einfach nur nervend und mMn völlig unpassend.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> für 12-15 stunden spieldauer zieh ich mir auch keine 35gb auf den rechner


 
Du sollst dir das Spiel ja auch kaufen  

Und für mich ist es unverständlich warum Leute wegen der 35GB meckern, sogar bei Amazon-Rezensionen  
Es ist doch völlig wurscht, ob ein Spiel auf 1 oder 4 DVDs kommt. Die DVDs braucht man eh nur zum Installieren und dann gar nicht mehr.
Entscheidend ist doch letztendlich die Umsetzung auf den PC und die ist meiner Meinung nach doch gelungen.
Ich seh da keine Matschgrafik wie bei manch anderen Spielen. Das Spiel sieht schick und stimmig aus, ist einwandfrei auf dem PC umgesetzt.
Da hab ich lieber ein Spiel mit 35gb, als wenn es nur 5GB sind und es sieht alles aus, als hätte ich mich zugesoffen.
Und die Spielzeit von 12-15 Stunden ist für so ein Spiel doch gut. Viele andere ähnliche Spiele haben doch heutzutage meist nur so 5-7 Stunden Spielzeit.

Man kann ja immer vieles diskutieren, aber sagen es ist blöd, weil es 35gb braucht oder 4dvds hat, das ist mehr als albern.


----------



## Imago23 (2. Juni 2012)

*So sehe ich das auch*



Slay78 schrieb:


> Lieblose, billige Konsolen Ports will keiner und wenn ein Entwickler die  PC Version aufwertet und so 35GB an Daten benötigt werden, ist es auch  nicht richtig?!
> Max Pain 3 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden, sicher hätte man  auch bei diesem Spiel manche Kleinigkeiten anders machen können, aber  ein perfektes Spiel, das allen 100% gefällt, wird es nie geben und wenn  sich da ein Studio die Unkosten  und Mühen macht sein Spiel für den PC so  hochwertig zu portieren,  sollten das nicht alle mit einem Kauf  unterstützen und dankbar sein und  sich nicht an jedem kleinen Haar in  der Suppe künstlich aufregen?


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Max Payne 3 einer der besten Titel seit Jahren von Rockstar. Die GTA-IV Portierung war leider liebloser Mist, aber Max Payne 3 ist äußerst gelungen. Ich kann nun glücklicherweise nicht von den Fehlern von der PC-Version berichten, da diese bei mir nicht auftraten. Ich liebe das Gameplay schon seit Max Payne 1 mit diesen epischen Bullet-Time-Effekten. Dies und dazu die geile Grafik machen dieses Max Payne zu einem würdigen Nachfolger.

Einziges Manko: Ich vermisse die bedrückende Atmosphäre aus Teil 1&2. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Grafik aus Teil 1 & 2 mögen zu dieser Stimmung beigetragen haben wegen den Beleuchtungseffekten etc.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juni 2012)

Also die Effekte während der VIdeosequenzen fand ich auch nach einer Weile ziemlich störend, darum auch mein Kommentar "Ein Crank auf Speed". 
Ansonsten kann ich dem ganzen zustimmen, ich fand es bereits auf Konsole ein genialen Shooter mit super Inszenierung, aber ein Max Payne in dem Sinne ist es und wird es nie sein. Dazu fehlt wirklich der Film Noir. Was diesen lustigen Comic von da oben angeht: Quicktime Events gibt es nicht. Es gibt Momente in denen das Spiel automatisch in Zeitlupe abläuft, aber das ist gut inszeniert. Ach und um ehrlich zu sein: 



Spoiler



Gegen Ende nerven die Monologe manchmal, weil man das Gefühl hat er kommentiert wirklich alles.


----------



## ganderc (2. Juni 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Quicktime Events gibt es nicht. [/SPOILER]


Es gibt genau einen Quicktime Event.


----------



## kingston (2. Juni 2012)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar dass die Retail Version kein Steam braucht?



Ich habe es auch nicht im Zusammenhang mit MP3 gemeint sondern für anderes. HL2 z.B.


----------



## DFR-Spike (3. Juni 2012)

Schon traurig das man als ehrlicher Käufer durch so viel trouble gehen muss um sein Spiel ans laufen zu bringen.
Habe das spiel insgesamt 3 mal installiert bis es endlich lief und bei 26GB entpackt auf 35GB is das schon ne riesen Freude (habe die Gamestop Download version).
Jetzt läuft das Game endlich, aber irgendwie wie ein Sack Nüsse trotzt top Hardware und allen Updates.
Jeder der sich das Spiel illegal runtergeladen hat zockt es schon mit Freude und die Ehrlichen sind mal wieder die Deppen.

Danke R*


----------



## boyclar (3. Juni 2012)

DFR-Spike schrieb:


> Schon traurig das man als ehrlicher Käufer durch so viel trouble gehen muss um sein Spiel ans laufen zu bringen.
> Habe das spiel insgesamt 3 mal installiert bis es endlich lief und bei 26GB entpackt auf 35GB is das schon ne riesen Freude (habe die Gamestop Download version).
> Jetzt läuft das Game endlich, aber irgendwie wie ein Sack Nüsse trotzt top Hardware und allen Updates.
> Jeder der sich das Spiel illegal runtergeladen hat zockt es schon mit Freude und die Ehrlichen sind mal wieder die Deppen.
> ...


 

Mhh nicht jeder hat probleme... bei mir hatte alles reibungslos geklappt (habe retail version).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

boyclar schrieb:


> Mhh nicht jeder hat probleme... bei mir hatte alles reibungslos geklappt (habe retail version).


 

Dem muss ich zustimmen, kann dich aber voll verstehen: Bei mir lief Batman AC auch unter aller Sau, (Abstürze etc) bei anderen ging es.
Ebenso bei Battlefield. Erst als ich alle Hintergrundprogramme (es lag erstaunlicherweise an ATI Tray tools) ausgeschaltet hatte, lief BF völlig problemfrei. 

Mein Rat: Alle Hintergrundanwendungen schließen, wenn alles nix hilft System neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> [..], wenn alles nix hilft System neu aufsetzen.


 Dann aber nicht vergessen die Treiber wieder alle zu aktualisieren. Habe gestern selbst gemerkt, dass wenn man nicht die *aktuellste* Grafikkarten-Treiber-Version hat, das Spiel nicht mal über den Titelscreen kommt, bevor es abstürzt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht vergessen die Treiber wieder alle zu aktualisieren. Habe gestern selbst gemerkt, dass wenn man nicht die *aktuellste* Grafikkarten-Treiber-Version hat, das Spiel nicht mal über den Titelscreen kommt, bevor es abstürzt.


 
Nvidia? Ich habe meinen Treiber nicht mehr seit dem für BF3 aktualisiert, läuft tadellos und flüssig. (AMD)


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nvidia? Ich habe meinen Treiber nicht mehr seit dem für BF3 aktualisiert, läuft tadellos und flüssig. (AMD)


Ja, nvidia Geforce GTX 580

Der neuste Treiber hat sogar Max Payne 3 Bilder im Hintergrund während der Installation. Da wusste ich: Ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## RalHe (3. Juni 2012)

Wer Probleme mit einer Nvidia Karte hat sollte eventuell mal mit dem 296er Treiber versuchen.
Mit dem aktuell neuesten waren die Frames bei mir Grottenschlecht.
Spiele das Game mit meinem Sys auf 1680x1050 incl. 4x Msaa und 4x sgssaa und alles auf max zwischen 40-60 Frames im Directx11 Modus.
Mit den Einstellungen habe ich Null Treppeneffekte und das Game sieht nur Hammer aus!
Benutze ich nur Ingame Msaa ohne sgssaa hab ich zwischen 120 und 160 Frames aber störende Treppeneffekte


----------



## DFR-Spike (3. Juni 2012)

Windows ist grade neu installiert inclusive der aktuellsten Treiber, .NET, DX etc.
Hintergrund prozesse hab ich keine unnötigen und meine Hardware sollte auch reichen
(3.33 Ghz Quad Core Extreme, 3x GTX480, 12GB Ram).
Offenbar gibt es aber sehr viele Leute die Probleme haben, da die meissten PC Foren voll davon sind.
Würde mich alles nicht so ärgern, wenn das eigentliche Game nicht so grossartig wäre.
Nur so kommt leider keine richtige Freude auf.
Hilft nur bis zum nächsten Patch warten und was anderes zocken.


----------



## TCPip2k (3. Juni 2012)

Sehr Schade, dass nicht Remedy angetreten ist um einen würdigen Nachfolger zu machen.


----------



## C4rp3di3m (3. Juni 2012)

Was gleich auffällt und eine schallende Ohrfeige ist für alle, die trotz klarer Aussage von Rockstar dass es kein Konsolenport ist, das Gegenteil behauptet hatten, ist die spitzen Grafik. Hier kann man endlich mal wieder klar sehen wieso richtig Spielen nur auf PC geht und Konsolen nur billiger Mainstreamcrap sind. Details wie die drei Kinder die auf dem Bolzplatz Fußballspielen oder wenn in der Favela die Leute zur Tür rausschauen oder die Fenster verrammeln (wollte schon auf die Schießen), komme mir da vor wie im Film City of God  gibt ordentlich Atmosphäre_. _Besonders die enge Gasse wo man durchläuft in der Favela kurz vor dem Puff, dort ist eine Pflanze an der Mauer, schaut fast so Realistisch aus dass man denkt es ist ein Video. Nicht alles, aber sehr oft ist die Grafik echt ein Kracher, muss dazu Sagen dass bei mir alles auf Ultra/Max eingestellt ist, dazu endlich ein Spiel was von meinem 6 Core und 16GB RAM profitiert, hab’s nachgesehen und glaube es kaum mein x6-1100T läuft beim Spielen auf 80 bis 95%! 

Dx.11 mach richtig Laune, jetzt Befürchte ich allerdings dass kaum noch ein Dx9 Spiel meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden wird, bei den nächsten Ports wird man dann um so mehr Ab*

Sicher ist nicht alles Perfekt ich würde dem Spiel also der PC Version eine 90er Wertung geben es gibt eigentlich nix Vergleichbares in der Qualität und Ehrlich, das Spiel ist sein Geld wert! 

mfg


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Was mich stört ist, dass es scheinbar keine zusammenhängenden Level gibt. Wo ich in MP2 noch von Raum zu Raum gelaufen bin und da Gegner zerschossen habe, werde ich hier nach jeder Gegnerwelle von einer Zwischensequenz unterbrochen.  
Schade, denn der Shooterpart ist PERFEKT. Nie konnte man besser schießen, nie war es anspruchsvoller (die KI leistet großes. Flankenmanöver und gute Deckungssuche, erinnert an FEAR)
Aber hier werde ich ständig aus dem Fluss gerissen, ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht die Wiederspielbarkeit einschränkt. 
Nach dem 2. Mal will ich einfach nur ballern.


----------



## Bullfrog (3. Juni 2012)

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid? Pah, ich fühle mich jetzt kein bischen besser nur weil andere das gleiche Problem haben. Es läuft werde auf meinem Laptop noch auf meinem Desktop. Unterschiedliche Konfiguratonen, Grafikarten, Prozessorkeren und trotzdem der selbe Fehler. Echt frustrierend!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel hat übrigens auch einen Offline-Modus und der funktioniert auch. Bei mir hat heute das Internet rumgemuckt (bis eben) und ich konnte es trotzdem komplett offline spielen. Man muss sich nur einmal bei der Installation einloggen, patchen und seinen Key aktivieren, danach geht es immer offline zu starten.
Wenn man also jetzt keine Interverbindung hat, dann kann man dort, wo sonst inaktiv steht, dann auf Offline-Modus drücken und das Spiel startet. Dann loggt man sich ganz normal in den Social Club ein (das geht offline nach der Aktivierung) und spielt das Spiel ganz normal ohne Internet. So muss das sein und man ist nicht immer auf irgendwelche Server angewiesen 

Und das Spiel, obwohl es etwas anders als die ersten Teile ist, ist wirklich großartig geworden. Ich bin zwar noch nicht durch, aber das was ich bisher gespielt hab, ist wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juni 2012)

ganderc schrieb:


> Es gibt genau einen Quicktime Event.


 

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst. Die Aktion mit dem Entwaffnen und die mit der Machete. Aber ich glaube das wars. Hat mich persönlich aber nicht gestört.


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Juni 2012)

man merkt eindeutig dass Max Payne 3 von Rockstar entwickelt wurde...
die ganzen toll synchronisierten Zwischensequenzen, das Party-Feeling , die teilweise frustrienrenden Schussgefechte, all das trägt Rockstars Handschrift....
Für mich persönlich ist das sehr schade ,denn der neue Max hat ( Frisur hin oder her) , nicht mehr die Klasse & den Stil seiner Vorgänger...
Lediglich 1,2 Missionen geben einem dieses so geliebte "Film-Noir" -Feeling aus der der guten alten Zeit, was für mich viel zu wenig ist...   
Und dieses gesamte Party-Zeug wie laute Musik, tanzende Leute, gute Stimmung etc. mag ja in GTA : Ballad of Gay Tony gepasst haben, allerdings ist das in Max Payne einfach nur unpassend...
Ferner ist es im höchsten Maße frustrierend ,dass das Schnellspeichern abgeschafft wurde & Max im Gegensatz zu früher bereits nach 2-3 Kugeln das Zeitliche segnet. 
Als ob das nicht schon blöd genug wär, haben sich die Leute bei Rockstar dazu leiten lassen, hin und wieder einen Möchtegern-Rambo in fetter Rüstung auftreten zu lassen, der einem den Spielspaß gehörig vermiest....
Alles in allem bin ich von Max`drittem Auftritt eher enttäuscht, insbesondere vom Ende ,welches in ähnlicher Weise in vielen anderen Spielen ,sogar in einem anderen R*- Titel , vorkam...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> [...]
> Und dieses gesamte Party-Zeug wie laute Musik, tanzende Leute, gute Stimmung etc. mag ja in GTA : Ballad of Gay Tony gepasst haben, allerdings ist das in Max Payne einfach nur unpassend...
> [...]


Wobei Max diese Zustände ja in seiner schönsten Art kommentiert und sich darüber auslässt.


----------



## maikgamesfreak (11. Juni 2012)

Naja. Geschmäcjer sind bekanntlich verschieden. Ich finde es absolut gelungen und mich stört Rockstars Handschrift nicht, im Gegenteil sogar: es rockt ohne Ende. Habs mir vor einer Woche grade für schlappe 42,45 Euro gezogen ( http://www.mcgame.com/store/game/10530014-max-payne-3 ) und spiele es seitdem wie ein Besessener. Kann nicht mehr aufhören : P Hilfeeee : DDD


----------

